# Looking at lathes



## 16ga (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but.
Might still be a year off before I buy but I’m looking at lathes. Right now I have a 4 speed cumming 4' lathe (same things sold by a bunch of places.) that I bought new for $90. it worked fine for learning but I can't get any attachments for it and it falls apart while I’m using it.
Now I don't have much money for a new lathe and space is limited. I'm thinking a bench top model would be best.
I was looking at the grizzly G0624 and G0657. I don't think the 657 has an extension for it which I would need to fit legs in it from time to time.
Mostly I would use it for bottle stoppers, candle holders, boxes, pens and possibly some instrument making. Probably try a few small bowls but I don't see myself ever turning much over 10 inch dia. 
I’d rather not have to rearrange the shop for a floor model and I really don't want to spend more then $400 on lathe right now. If I have the money there are other tools I need in the higher ranges so...
Do you guys think the Grizzly lathe would work well for me? Is there anything else comparable? 
Thanks for any info. I'm mostly into flat things so I don't know much about lathes.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Jacob,
Welcome to the wonderful world of turning! It will not take long to be highly addicted to all the possibilities the lathe will open up to you.
There are many good options for small and powerful lathes. My advise would be to pick out the lathe that offers you the most HP and swing over the bed.
Most small lathes will offer 6" swing over the bed. However there are some that offer larger.
More horsepower will give you a greater range of turning many kinds of wood without stalling out while turning.
Choosing a lathe with variable speed or without is another personal decision. I have a Nova 1624 which is belt driven and I do not mind having to move the belt to change speeds. Its gives me a small break that is sometimes much needed when turning.
Variable speed is nice, however can be expensive when looking at certain lathes.

Also look at the weight of the lathe on the smaller ones. More weight should give you a more stable lathe when turning off balance pieces.

Good luck with your decision, it is a fun one.
Tom


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 29, 2012)

Highland states they are out until Feb but they still show the Rikon 70-050 on sale for $250. Two more inches swing than the Grizzly (12" vs 10"), and 10% more hp (6.6 amp to 6 amp). It is electronic speed like the one Grizzly.
A bed extension is available for $100.
I think several here have one so maybe they can give you direct feedback.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 29, 2012)

I've got the non-variable version of the Rikon, and it's a nice little lathe.... I'd probably go for the Rikon over the grizzly for the reasons mentioned above. I think Jet makes a nice midi as well, but the Rikon is cheaper. A lot of folks seem to out the Delta 46-460 at the top of the line for midi lathes, but it's more than doubke the price of the Rikon.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 30, 2012)

Another alternative you can consider is to keep your eye on Craigslist, keyword "lathe". I buy, recondition and sell lathes and have had very good luck with Craigslist. If you see a lathe you're interested in, especially a mini or midi-get on it quickly! They sell very fast.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got a Grizzly 0657 and a PM3520. The 0657 has worked well for me. I still use it from time to time.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 31, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, I don't plan on doing much turning, probably a few pens and wine stoppers at max. I was wondering if an old Unimat DB200 or Unimat SL-1000 would have enough power to do what I would want? 

Mike B


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know about the Unimat, but I do have an opinion about getting a lathe. I think you pretty much get what you pay for. If you are looking for a good, cheap lathe, you can have one or the other, but not both, unless you find a deal on Craigs list. Most pf the guys at the Woodcraft store near me think the Rikon is junk, and they sell it. I think the best value in small lathes is the Jet mini. I got mine used and have upgraded to a varable speed, and then added reverse to it,( a pretty simple addition). It does a great job in my shop, for small stuff. I have a Vicmarc for bigger stuff. I would really love a vicmarc mini, but it is out of my price range.


----------



## 16ga (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry for not getting back right away. Thanks for all the advice.
I'll have to look into that Rikon but I don't really have money at the moment? Does it go on sale regularly? 
I've seen the Jet lathes but they seemed comparable to the grizzly’s at twice the price. Haven’t really looked at Deltas.
And no problem healeydays.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2013)

Jacob - Where in PA are you?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2013)

16ga said:


> ... I was looking at the grizzly G0624 and G0657.... I really don't want to spend more then $400 on lathe right now...
> Do you guys think the Grizzly lathe would work well for me? Is there anything else comparable?



Yes, there is something quite comparable and significantly cheaper. Some people turn up their nose at Harbor Freight tools, but if you get the opinions of a few people who've actually owned and used this model, you'll likely hear that it's a great performer and the price can't be beat:

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html


----------



## 16ga (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in Somerset county. Easy to find wood laying around but not much else. 

Sorry I have no problem with cheap tools but I have to admit I’m one of the people that doesn’t like harbor freight. I got a saw from them once and they refused to honor the warranty. Kinda turned me off from that company.


----------



## myingling (Jan 3, 2013)

I got jet lathe,, great little tool they got 5 year warranty ,,, did you check out amazon.com some good deals to be had their,, thats where i picked mine up free shipping,,,


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 3, 2013)

16ga said:


> Sorry I have no problem with cheap tools but I have to admit I’m one of the people that doesn’t like harbor freight. I got a saw from them once and they refused to honor the warranty. Kinda turned me off from that company.



Too bad they treated you shoddily. The store managers around here are very customer-oriented.

I think you would have been happy with the lathe I linked to, it's identical in all but paint-job to lathes sold under different brand names for much higher prices. (One person wrote that he bought the bed extension from a different company -- I forget if it was Rockler or PennState or which -- and it fit exactly, even the bolt holes lined up perfectly.)


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2013)

That Harbor Freight looks like the deal if your on a limited budget! Wait till there is a 20% off coupon and it's an even better deal, would leave you some money for accessories.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, That Harbor freight lathe does look remarkably like the jet mini. Amazing!
At $200 it would be hard to turn down, and as someone else said, with a coupon even better. Maybe I am just a tool snob. I try to relate my experience with things, not what I think, because my thinking can be wacky :wacko1:, but my experience is real.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jan 5, 2013)

For a starter lathe the HF 5 Speed Is A Great Value.
Do You're Out OF The Box Checks For Alignment And Smooth Function, After That You Have A Great Pen And Small Bowl Lathe. I Still Use Mine At Least 2-3X A Week.
Keep The Bed Clean, And Bolt It Down.


----------



## 16ga (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys.
I've seen Rockler's version of the HF lathe on ebay for about $200 shipped.
If I would end up going with the Rikon 70-050 I should be able to get a drill chuck for the tailstock right? Just want to make sure. 
I may bring in some extra money here soon and if its still on sale I’m thinking about ordering it.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2013)

The tailstock is a MT2, so you'll have lots of options for accessories. If you own a drill press and the Jacobs chuck can be easily removed, you might be able use the one from the press... Mine was a MT2.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2013)

Tim Carter said:


> Another alternative you can consider is to keep your eye on Craigslist, keyword "lathe". I buy, recondition and sell lathes and have had very good luck with Craigslist. If you see a lathe you're interested in, especially a mini or midi-get on it quickly! They sell very fast.



Ditto! Craig's List has been very good to me. I have bought 4 used lathes and still have 3 of them. I sold the first one I bought for $25 more than I paid for it. I did include a table I made that was made from red oak. I laminated 2X4's for the top, so it was massive and in my opinion worth more than the lathe! I use the Sears lathe as a base for a dedicated drum sander. The other two were great finds. One is a Delta midi lathe that I picked up for $125 and the other is a floor model Grizzly with the duplicating attachment... I got the lathe and attachment for $200!!! Check out Craig's List, you may have to wait a while for the best deal, but one will come along every so often. 

Hal


----------



## 16ga (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. I have a drill press but don't know how easy it is to remove. But now that I think of it I think I’ve got some extra chucks around here someplace. 
Also I do regularly check craigslist of things but I live in the middle of nowhere. Very rarely do I see a lathe and when I do its they usually want top dollar. Did find a full sized 6” jointer on it. Got it delivered right into the shop for $250.
Dusty do you have any pictures of the drum sander? That might be an idea for whats left of the one I have now.


----------



## 16ga (Jan 9, 2013)

Just wanted to thank everyone again. Brought in some extra money and decided to order the Rikon. Now I’ll have to save up for better blanks.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 9, 2013)

16ga said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone again. Brought in some extra money and decided to order the Rikon. Now I’ll have to save up for better blanks.



Face shield, safety glasses and dust mask? Grinder? Gouges? Scroll chuck?

I found that blanks come a long way down the list ... welcome to the vortex


----------



## clapiana (Jan 10, 2013)

Craigslist is your friend. Rikon makes good stuff. VS is not a must but it sure is nice I didn't know what I was missing until I got it. Delta midi 46-460 are fantastic lathes in that price range.


----------



## 16ga (Jan 10, 2013)

Like I said I already have one its just crappy and a little unsafe. Not fun worrying if the tool rests going to drop off while turning. 
I've got the face shield covered. My chisels are cheap but still useable and give me lots of practice at sharpening. Just need chucks and other attachments yet.


----------

